# Rocky Mountain RMX 2.0 "Deluxe Aufbau"



## dAsGerAeT (24. Januar 2009)

Hey Volks,

ein Kumpel von mir verkauft sein Rocky Mountain RMX 2.0 bei eBay:
Rocky Mountain RMX 2.0 "Deluxe Aufbau"

Hier auch noch die Teileauflistung:

- Rahmen = Rocky Mountain RMX 2.0 in 16.5 Zoll, weiß mit den schwarzen haltbaren Lagern + Race Face Schriftzug auf den innenseiten der Schwinge 

- Dämpfer = Fox DHX 5.0 mit einem 700er Federbein 

- Federgabel = Marzocchi 888 RC2 "2006" + spezial Decal Set in blau 

- Steuersatz = Chris King NoThreadSet blau 

- Vorbau = Marzocchi 888 Vorbau 

- Lenker = Race Face Evolve DH Lenker 

- Griffe = RMG Lock On Griffe + Hope Endstopfen in blau 

- Bremsen = Avid Code "2007" mit Straitline Hebeln weiß, Goodridge Bremsleitungen in blau, VR Swissstop Bremsbelag und 203mm Avid CleanSweap G2 Bremsscheibe, HR Avid organischer Bremsbelag und 203mm DirtyDog Skull - Bremsscheibe, alles mit original Avid Dot.5.1 befüllt 

- Schalthebel = Sram X.7 schwarz 9fach + NOKON Schaltzugset weiß durchgehend verlegt 

- Schaltwerk = Sram X.9 medium Case 

- Kette = Rohloff S-L-T 99 mit Edelstahlbolzen und Chromcarbidschicht "haltbarer geht es nicht!" 

- Kassette = Sram PG 980 Powerglide II 

- Kurbel = Race Face Diabolus mit Race Face X-Type Innenlager Gold und Race Face 38 Zahn DH Kettenblatt 

- Kettenführung = e.thirteen LG1 Limited Edition Kettenführung weiß mit Taco Bashguard 

- Pedale = NS Bikes Legeaters blau 

- Laufräder = Handmade bei speerlaufräder de (Nabe VR Hope Pro II Steckachse blau, Nabe HR Hope Pro II 150mm x 12mm Steckachse, Speichen DT-Swiss Competition, Nippel DT-Swiss Messing 14mm, Felgen Mavic EX729, beide Laufräder

- jeweils 36 Speichen, 3fach gekreuzt eingepeicht) Deemax sind aus eigener Erfahrung nichts dagegen. 

- Schläuche = Maxxis DH mit je 1,5mm Wandstärke 

- Reifen = Maxxis High Roller 2.7" Worldcup in der 60a Mischung 

- Sattelstütze = NC17 Empire Super Pro 2 

- Sattelklemme = Hope blau


----------

